# Ship shipping ship



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

While in the doctors waiting room I viewed a photograph captioned 
"A ship shipping ship used to ship shipping ships"
It showed a very large barge type vessel loaded with up to twelve reasonably sized ships in dry transit.
Never got a chance to follow it up so can any ship spotter tell us more?


Bob


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

The Blue Marlin...a semi-submersible is your vessel...probably pictures on Google.

Geoff


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

It is quite a large segment of the business today. They carry everything from mega yachts between seasonal cruising grounds to massive machinery plants.

The following link will give you a broad spectrum.

http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2013/09/huge-semi-submersible-ships.html

Enjoy


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

I think these were known as Heavy-Lift ships in my day. Something along these lines took a smaller ship to the Falklands I think.

*This sort of thing.* 

nina


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Blue Marlin is on web...so multiple ships was correct.

Geoff


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The crews on that style of heavy lift were very adept at getting off in a hurry.

The earliest Mighty Servant (later Longbow) had sunk at least once and I think Dockwise had a similar one go under.

It was almost as if it was an expected hazard.

(Do they inevitable go through a period of least stability during the ballasting. I do know that they use compressed air to discharge, same same submarine? Assume it is to get from stable to stable as quickly as possible).


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

Erimus said:


> Blue Marlin is on web...so multiple ships was correct.
> 
> Geoff


I remember seeing a TV show about two years ago in which a submersible carried about twenty or thirty cruising boats from somewhere like Miami to Bermuda. The film followed one pair of owners as the journey progressed. The ship had hull side, so was more like a floating dry dock. The particular family we followed lived aboard their own boat whilst it was being carried.


----------

